# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  Χαιρετισμος

## Venox

Μια καινουργια προσπαθεια αναπαλεωσης του παλαιου δικτυου εχει αρχισει και μετραει ειδη αρκετους clients και πολυ μερακι. Ας ελπισουμε λογω του ΤΕΙ τα πραγματα να γινουν καλυτερα. (Ναι και εγω φοιτητης ειμαι).

 ::

----------


## GeorgeKatz

Venox, βάλε τόνους!  ::   ::  Πλάκα κάνω!
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται εδώ ήμαστε όλοι.
Για αρχή δηλώσου στο NodeDB μην τα ξαναλέμε:
http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/nafpaktos/.
Χαιρετώ!

----------


## alfadeck

Μπραβο παιδια.

Γειτονικο δικτυο βεβαια (απο Αγρινιο) αλλα επικροτω την προσπαθεια.
Η θεση μας ειναι http://wiman.wirenet.gr και καλο ειναι να δινουμε βοήθεια στην ενισχυση τετοιων ιδεών!

Φιλικα
Σπυρος

----------


## mojiro

> ΜΑΔΑ
> Μετροπολιτικο Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Αγρινίου


ημαρτον αλλαχτε το σε Μητροπολιτικο, μου εφηγαν τα ματια

μητηρ+πολη=μητροπολη

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Καλή αρχή  ::

----------


## alfadeck

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από site μαδα
> 
> ΜΑΔΑ
> Μετροπολιτικο Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Αγρινίου
> 
> 
> ημαρτον αλλαχτε το σε Μητροπολιτικο, μου εφηγαν τα ματια
> 
> μητηρ+πολη=μητροπολη


Το αλλάξαμε! Τypo!
Ορθογραφια, εφυγαν (εφηγαν) αλλαξτε (αλλαχτε) 
Πλακα κανω  ::  
Το Μεσολογγι δυστυχως δεν κανει τιποτα, η γειτονικη Αρτα 
ξεκινα τα πρωτα βηματα οπως εμεις. Το προβλημα μας στο Αγρινιο
ειναι η δυσκολη "γεωγραφία" μας!

Φιλικα
Σπυρος

----------


## mojiro

οκ, μου την ειπατε  ::   ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

Επικροτώ τις ενέργειές σας με συγκίνηση μια και έχω και γω ρίζες από την όμορφη Αιτωλοακαρνανία. Αράχωβα γαρ περιμένω μήπως και συνδεθείς .  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Tenorism

Έλα ρε πατρίδα.
Άντε να μπει δυναμικά και η Καψοράχη Μακρυνείας.
Άν αναπτυχθεί κάτι στην μεριά της Τριχωνίδας προς το Αγρίνιο θα βγάλουμε και λινκ.
Λέτε να κάνουμε τίποτα του στυλ Αγρίνιο>Καψοράχη>Χάνι του Μπανιά>Ναύπακτος>Πάτρα?  ::  
Μπα. Καλύτερα κανα τανελάκι.

----------


## john70

Μπράβο Παιδια ,

αλη προσπάθεια και ότι χρειαστείτε, πείτε το ! Μακάρι να πάτε καιλά και μακρυα απο φαγωμάρες ... Φροντίστε να βάλετε κανένα AP ψηλά (πάνω απο τον Αγ. Κωνσταντίνο) και μπορεί να δείτε και κανέναν γειτονικό νομό ή περιοχή . 

Πάντως είστε τυχερή γιατί οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες εκεί είναι πολυ active και οργανωμένοι και εάν τους μιλίσετε θα βγάλετε πολλά και καλά ...

----------


## papashark

Έχω φίλο ραδιοερασιτέχνη εκεί, τον Γιάννη Τσουγκράνη, του έχω μιλήσει πολλές φορές για wireless, αλλά δεν του έχω κολήσει ακόμα το μικρόβιο.  :: 

Οι πιο μικροί του αγρινίου μπορεί να τον είχαν και καθηγητή στο λύκειο  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Έλα ρε πατρίδα.
> Άντε να μπει δυναμικά και η* Καψοράχη Μακρυνείας.*


Σωωωωώπαααα. Από εκεί έχω συγγενείς από το σόι του συζύγου της θείας μου. λες να είμαστε και τίποτα ξαδέρφια;

----------


## freestyler

Ευχαριστούμε για τις ευχές.  ::  
Link με πάτρα υπήρχε όπως μπορείτε να δείτε και σε παλαιότερο θέμα.
Δεν υπήρχε μεγάλη ανταπόκριση όμως απο την μεριά μας (εγώ και άλλο ένα παιδί ήμουν και στο τέλος έφυγε και αυτός για σπουδές  ::  ) και έτσι το όλο εγχείρημα εγκαταλείφθηκε.
Με την έναρξη του ΤΕΙ (τηλεπικοινωνιακών συστημάτων και δικτύων) μαζεύτηκαν μερικοί ενδιαφερόμενοι φοιτητές (το αντικείμενο της σχολής τους είναι εξάλλου) και αποφασίσαμε να κάνουμε μια δεύτερη προσπάθεια.
Αν μαζευτεί ένας σεβαστός αριθμός στο δίκτυο της Ναυπάκτου θα επιδιώξουμε να "στήσουμε" ξανά το link των 11 χιλιομέτρων με την Πάτρα (και γιατί όχι και με αίγιο).
Αυτά από μένα και ας ευχηθώ και γω με την σειρά μου αυτήν την φορά να κάνουμε πιο "γερά" βήματα.  ::

----------


## Venox

ON FIRE!  ::  

Παρασκευη θα κατεβω αθηνα και θα παω να παρω και κεραιες. ΟΕ!

----------


## coyot

> Έχω φίλο ραδιοερασιτέχνη εκεί, τον Γιάννη Τσουγκράνη



Papashark.... Εγω τον ειχα καθηγητη τον Γιαννη στο τεχνικο Λυκειο πριν 3 χρονια περιπου...Τωρα που 8α παω πατριδα θα παω να τον βρω...Θα προσπαθησω να του κολλησω εγω το μικροβιο...Οπως και τους αλλους καθηγητες....Ασχολειται με πολλα κ αυτος...εκτος απο το ασυρματο...ακομη τουλαχιστον..

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Έχω φίλο ραδιοερασιτέχνη εκεί, τον Γιάννη Τσουγκράνη
> 
> 
> 
> Papashark.... Εγω τον ειχα καθηγητη τον Γιαννη στο τεχνικο Λυκειο πριν 3 χρονια περιπου...Τωρα που 8α παω πατριδα θα παω να τον βρω...Θα προσπαθησω να του κολλησω εγω το μικροβιο...Οπως και τους αλλους καθηγητες....Ασχολειται με πολλα κ αυτος...εκτος απο το ασυρματο...ακομη τουλαχιστον..


Έχουμε κοινό hobby το παραπέντε και τον αετό  ::

----------

